# F&S Killer sale on Ecoxotic



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow, 50% special is nice and they also ship to Canada. A pity i do not need one anymore.

Michel.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

These are significantly stronger than the Current USA version with an identical remote, correct?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

prototyp3 said:


> These are significantly stronger than the Current USA version with an identical remote, correct?


AFAICT they are "siblings" to the Current PRO version..
If I remember correctly PAR was higher but not sure how much higher..
As to remote codes.. Not something I'd hang my hat on..

The Current/ Aduino thread may shed light on that one..


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Eco is better as it has reflectors. Wider spread.


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm considering buying three of these instead of one BML but the spread of light is probably too wide for my needs.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

prototyp3 said:


> These are significantly stronger than the Current USA version with an identical remote, correct?


The 18 and 24 are more powerful than the Current USA Plus Pro. I got the 18 for my 10 gallon. It is almost two inches longer than the current 18-24" model. would have been the same for my needs but this one is much cheaper. 

Thanks to OP.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

hmmm setting up a new 50 gallon, 19 inches wide, 18 inches high...would one do it or would two give me a better spread?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ichy said:


> hmmm setting up a new 50 gallon, 19 inches wide, 18 inches high...would one do it or would two give me a better spread?


Depends.. more PAR better spread 2. Less PAR better spread, raise it a bit.. 1


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

the wife just bought me one for my birthday! LOL...:wink2:


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday...


----------



## The_Perrycox (Mar 19, 2015)

Was going to pick up a Planted+ 24/7, but this will be a much more flexible option! I love my Sat+ Pro, and this is essentially the same thing in a thinner package AFAIK


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> Happy Birthday...


Thanks!


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

welllllll, I ordered one on the 9th. It has yet to hit the mail!

I've called three times...twice they said, "it will go out today"...never did...
I just called now...was on hold a long time...I fully expected them to say sorry...out of stock...
But she said "there was glitch in the system." Whatever the hell that means..BUT they don't ship on Saturdays(??) But she fixed the "glitch" and it will go out on Monday!

WOW I could have driven to Rhinelander and back by now!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ichy said:


> welllllll, I ordered one on the 9th. It has yet to hit the mail!
> 
> I've called three times...twice they said, "it will go out today"...never did...
> I just called now...was on hold a long time...I fully expected them to say sorry...out of stock...
> ...


sorry to hear that. 

They are only 90 miles from me..
But at -5F I'd just order..


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

I could go visit my kid in Milwaukee and swing by and get it! LOL..
I'm just hoping it isn't one of those to-good-to-be true deals and they will cancel the order...

If it wasn't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ichy said:


> I could go visit my kid in Milwaukee and swing by and get it! LOL..
> I'm just hoping it isn't one of those to-good-to-be true deals and they will cancel the order...
> 
> If it wasn't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all!




Only way that would happen is if "I" inadvertently caused a run and they ran out of stock...

They're good people...been to the store a few times in the past, and order here and there..

IF they had a 24" I'd be tempted myself..Need to re-light a 20 but have just been too lazy to DIY lately..


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

I got a tracking #!

Should be here sometime next week! Dang I better get to work on the plumping!


----------



## The_Perrycox (Mar 19, 2015)

ichy said:


> welllllll, I ordered one on the 9th. It has yet to hit the mail!
> 
> I've called three times...twice they said, "it will go out today"...never did...
> I just called now...was on hold a long time...I fully expected them to say sorry...out of stock...
> ...


I too ordered on the 9th, and just received a shipping email this morning. Hopefully yours will be on it's way soon!


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

They dont have 24". Why why why


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

AlanLe said:


> They dont have 24". Why why why
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks to be a clearance on those particular lengths???
:crying:


----------



## uMc (Apr 12, 2012)

Ecoxotic E-Series have overheat problem? the prices look fantastic but i'm afraid of overheat problem. Anyone here has the E-series? how hot is it?
Thanks


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

just got mine, I have it sitting on the tank..I just quickly tried to program on/off and it didn't seem to go...so probably gotta read the directions!:wink2:


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

here it is on the 50gal that I'm setting up..ya got a long way to go!


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday. It's great.


----------



## JoseRivera (Sep 10, 2013)

is the 36" model actually 36" long or do the legs extend to 36


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I just put in an order for one of these. Thanks.


----------



## Capecrusher (Feb 17, 2015)

Bought one of these a while back for a 90 gallon project I am getting together. The 50% off sale "forced" me to buy another one. Even the hanging kit is 50% off! Now I should be able to grow pretty much anything in the 90 and look good, suspended pair and all 

Bump:


JoseRivera said:


> is the 36" model actually 36" long or do the legs extend to 36


 Yes it is 36". It extends from there.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

JoseRivera said:


> is the 36" model actually 36" long or do the legs extend to 36


The main body is not 36. 36 is around the minimum spread for the legs. Body is a few inches shorter, length of LEDs a few inches shorter than that.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MoreyFan said:


> The main body is not 36. 36 is around the minimum spread for the legs. Body is a few inches shorter, length of LEDs a few inches shorter than that.











9403: 36.5” x 2” x 1”, 46 Watts, 24 Daylight 8,000K/6 RGB LEDs, 30 LEDs total
Read more: E-Series Full Spectrum LED



Not seeing a 36" on a 36" tank the 1st. LED being more than 1-1 1/2 inch from the tank edge..

Now extended is a different story:







​


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> 9403: 36.5” x 2” x 1”, 46 Watts, 24 Daylight 8,000K/6 RGB LEDs, 30 LEDs total
> Read more: E-Series Full Spectrum LED
> 
> 
> ...





To give numbers on the E-45 I have. 

18.5" x 2" x 1" high

The minimum for the legs could fit on an 18" tank. The light heatsink/body is 17 inches. The LEDs go 14.5". 


You are saying that a E-90 isn't good for a 36" tank? I would say the LEDs would be only 2.5 inches from glass max.​


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

No not at all. Thought your est. was a bit misleading on the long side. Though to be honest it wouldn't make much difference..

Looked to me like the diodes were, at most, 11/2 inches away w/ a 36" rim and a 36"-40ish whatever light.. 

Pictures tell the story..


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm tempted to get one of these for my future 75 gallon. But I'm worried one will not be enough because of the width of the tank.

Does anyone have one of these over a 75 gallon? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoseRivera (Sep 10, 2013)

Has anyone had problems with this unit overheating? Ive seen a few reviews about that being a problem, the the current led pro doesnt. I know theyre the same company but for $40 more i might go with current to save me a headache, any inputs?


----------



## Aquariumnotfishtank (Dec 22, 2015)

Would this light be suitable for a high light tank? I have a 10 gal, with high light plants and just had a bulb burn out


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Aquariumnotfishtank said:


> Would this light be suitable for a high light tank? I have a 10 gal, with high light plants and just had a bulb burn out


Yes...


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

Just an FYI, the price now dropped by 75%. I couldn't resist, I bought two 48" ones for a total of $156 USD! 

Even with the shipping and taxes fee for having it shipped to Canada it's still worth it. 

I don't even have the tank for it yet.  but I just couldn't pass it up.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

WOW. time to get one

a quality 48" LED for $79? yes please


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

That's crazy pricing... makes me feel bad I brought it up earlier..


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I bought this light yesterday and just called and got the new price today. They gave me a credit with the store.


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a feeling they must have some kind of price drop guarantee. Most stores do.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

pauliewoz said:


> Just an FYI, the price now dropped by 75%. I couldn't resist, I bought two 48" ones for a total of $156 USD!
> 
> Even with the shipping and taxes fee for having it shipped to Canada it's still worth it.
> 
> ...


What did it cost you all in?
I ordered mine to my US address. 2 X 48" for my 90g


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

With the Ontario tax and shipping it was a total of $196. 

I could have shipped it to my sister in Colorado, but I figured it would cost her a lot to ship them to me.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I live in Colorado. They are taking out the sales tax now.


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

I wish they would have the 24" one on sale. I would have gotten it for my 25 gallon.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

18's are gone......


----------



## The_Perrycox (Mar 19, 2015)

Well darn!


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

pauliewoz said:


> With the Ontario tax and shipping it was a total of $196.
> 
> I could have shipped it to my sister in Colorado, but I figured it would cost her a lot to ship them to me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Have you used them before? Are you sure that the Canadian tax was pre paid? I was paranoid it ships through UPS to Canada, and then UPS bends me over with their damn "brokerage + tax" surprise on delivery.
I've had that happen before, and now just ship directly to the US because of it. If they don't ship USPS only, I won't buy from the US and ship to Canada.


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

pauliewoz said:


> Just an FYI, the price now dropped by 75%.


Holy [censored], I don't even plan on setting up any new tanks but I just purchased two.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

The Big Buddha said:


> Have you used them before? Are you sure that the Canadian tax was pre paid? I was paranoid it ships through UPS to Canada, and then UPS bends me over with their damn "brokerage + tax" surprise on delivery.
> I've had that happen before, and now just ship directly to the US because of it. If they don't ship USPS only, I won't buy from the US and ship to Canada.


Drs. Foster and Smith Customer Service: Shipping Help


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

I bought some 18's late last night at the 50% off price as well, took forums advice and called them today. They were great and immediately offered me the difference in store credit or even credit back to my cc. I used the credit to buy a bunch of 36's and 48's. too cheap to pass up even with no real need immediately for all of them. jeffkrol, thanks for bringing up the sale, would never have know about it otherwise.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Only 36" left.. 2 over a 40b is awesome.
(note to F&S, you OWE me.. LOL)


----------



## astex (Aug 13, 2009)

This sale helped me decide which way to go on my new tank. I was debating but the prices were just too good. If I end up hating them, I'm ok with what I paid. If I love them I'll be very happy.

Bump: FYI...they're no longer offering credits back on the difference in the price drops.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

jeffkrol said:


> Drs. Foster and Smith Customer Service: Shipping Help


I read that too, even the girl I spoke to could not confirm that the 12% was actual sales tax. I think the "surcharge" is actually just an added fee for the filling out of the customs declaration forms. The agent I spoke to today could not clarify exactly. I have seen packages shipped to Canada before, and then a few weeks or even months later a bill from customs arrives for the taxes. Small purchases can end up slipping through the cracks, or are not worth the paperwork, but usually the bigger ones get flagged for tax collection IME. I live close enough, I can just cross the border to pick it up. 

Paulie let us know how it turns out. I am very curious as I have never ordered from them before.

Just for laughs, go search those lights on Amazon.ca guys 
I hate Amazon.ca, but love using Amazon.com

.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

IN THE "*no good deed goes unpunished*" dept 

just got informed my 18" is *"unavailable at this time" *notice..............


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> IN THE "*no good deed goes unpunished*" dept
> 
> just got informed my 18" is *"unavailable at this time" *notice..............


aww man that sucks!

cut a 36" in half! LOL..


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

astex said:


> Bump: FYI...they're no longer offering credits back on the difference in the price drops.


This is a huge burn. I was very happy with the light but now I feel screwed and want to return it. Satisfaction is fickle.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MoreyFan said:


> This is a huge burn. I was very happy with the light but now I feel screwed and want to return it. Satisfaction is fickle.


Tell me about it.. :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:

They were offering a cash refund or store credit.. Maybe they still do one? Store credit beats a return, but business is funny..
50% was still a good deal but I hear ya.....
If it makes you feel better I cancelled my entire order (sig. more than the light) when my 18" was unavailable..
To be fair, the light was kind of a lynch pin w/ the rest but could have kept the other pieces.. nope..


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG $66 for the 36"....I just bought 2. I wanted 1 for my 40B but I could not resist getting another one at that price. I hope it is still in stock.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks like only 36" ones are left.

.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

I just emailed them asking if they would refund the difference, but ya, aint that life!
I felt like a kid a christmas yesterday now I'm WTH! lol..

oh well it was still a good deal at 50% and its a good light.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Actually I'm getting a kick out of this (in more ways than one).. B4 seeing my "rejection letter" (or sending my order cancellation letter) I wrote a funny "you owe me" letter to f&S w/ a link to this thread..
Gotta love it.............. 
you know what they say, can't make this "stuff" up..............


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

you could go "pay them a visit" but they would probably have you arrested! LOL


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

but one question I did have is....why do you suppose they are clearing them out?
Not a big seller for them? Not going to carry the line anymore?


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

ichy said:


> but one question I did have is....why do you suppose they are clearing them out?
> Not a big seller for them? Not going to carry the line anymore?


That is a very good question. Either way I get test out the fixture which seems to be similar to the Current Satellite Pro series. 


FYI. On amazon the 48" E-120 is actually on sale for 50% off.

The listed price right now is $156


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ichy said:


> but one question I did have is....why do you suppose they are clearing them out?
> Not a big seller for them? Not going to carry the line anymore?


Usually a sales rep offers a "lot" for a good price. 
Generally because they are overstocked themselves, or a new product is going to be released

So more are bought (by F&S) than their market will bear. Especially as "others" pricing comes down.. Thus overstock..

Retailers hate stock sitting.. 
The lights were a premium price to begin with (and having a slightly cheaper cousin didn't help much in the plus PRO).. and a hard sell for this market.
Look at the Marineland planted.. not even sure if it is sold anymore. 

Or the "dump" of some of the Fluval's at petco not too long ago..

Could also mean Ecoxotic is coming out w/ a new product, though w/ Current as sibling, I'm finding it unlikely. Just rolling up the line into one. To be honest I'm surprised the 2 parallel lights were sold for this long. Kind of unusual, esp. w/ a small degree of separation but a larger degree of expense.

Other factors is cheaper diodes by others, too expensive w/ the reflectors ect.. 

I can think of a few dozen other reasons..

Like they say "we decided to go in a different direction".... 

Bump:


PortalMasteryRy said:


> That is a very good question. Either way I get test out the fixture which seems to be similar to the Current Satellite Pro series.
> 
> 
> FYI. On amazon the 48" E-120 is actually on sale for 50% off.
> ...


amazons got a way too go......



> Just an FYI, the price now dropped by 75%. I couldn't resist, I bought two 48" ones for a total of $156 USD!


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I suspect they are dumping the line because of the overheating problems. I actually have one that is roughly two years old whose LEDs have faded quite dramatically due to heat damage. Whoever designed the extrusion clearly forgot to do the math.

Despite the issues, at 50-75% off they are still great value. I plan on running my new pair at ~60-80% power to extend their life. 

Aside from the heat issue, the thing is exceptionally well built, each LED has a discrete lens and the whole thing is potted in clear epoxy with mirrors to further focus the light. I'm actually kind of pissed they fill the light with epoxy because I was hoping to swap the lenses for narrow versions and raise my light 24-30" above the tank.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

691175002 said:


> I suspect they are dumping the line because of the overheating problems.


Ran mine on 100% for 24 hours and it didn't heat up even as close to as hot as a household LED lightbulb. I heard about this heating problem from others but I don't think it is a reality?


----------



## Hsunami (Mar 10, 2011)

Woot. Just bought a 36. CHEAP! 75% off


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

For $66, why not? I figure at worst I can use it to create a nice lighted backdrop to my tank. I don't think I could DIY a controllable light for less.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Just bought another one 36", plus the 2X48" yesterday Lol

.


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm just wondering if any of the people that bought the light yesterday received a notification that it got shipped.

I still haven't received anything. Just an email confirming my order.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

I got a shipping notification for my order of 2 x 36". This was ordered last night. 

So it looks like their system is in sync with their inventory.


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

Never mind, just got the email. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I just ordered a 36 inch as well. I don't need it, my BML does the job. Maybe I can incorporate the the ramp up and down and use the BML for a mid day burst. It would be cheaper than buying a light controller for the BML.


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

Dang, missed out on the 48 inchers ! All of my tanks are 48!


----------



## Ganyon (Jun 11, 2012)

I bought a 48in one yesterday. I can't wait.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

FYI the hanging kits are 75% off as well guys.

Ecoxotic Hanging Kit for E-Series LED Fixtures: Aquarium Lighting Supplies

.


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

The Big Buddha said:


> FYI the hanging kits are 75% off as well guys.
> 
> Ecoxotic Hanging Kit for E-Series LED Fixtures: Aquarium Lighting Supplies
> 
> .


I know, I forgot to add it to my order, now it's not worth it for me because of the shipping charges. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## stwizzle (Feb 19, 2016)

After years of lurking, this thread finally got me to register and post. I now have two 36" fixtures and two hanging kits en route to me for my 125g tank. I've never had LEDs or hanging lights before, and I am SUPER excited about both.

Thanks for the tip, OP!


----------



## emoji (Jan 8, 2016)

Were the 12 inch on sale at any point?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

emoji said:


> Were the 12 inch on sale at any point?


AFAICT no 12's no 24's..............


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

It would be nice to have a section for "online deals" where we could post deals that are over say 30% off.
Too bad some people missed out, it may be more beneficial to have a catagory just for that. 
I only really check the active topics daily, unless I'm looking something up.

Thanks again jeffkroll, for all the help with filling up my credit card. Lol

.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

Ordered a 48 yesterday - hasn't shipped yet - but they did ship the bottle of prime I ordered with it.....ha


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Veritas said:


> Ordered a 48 yesterday - hasn't shipped yet - but they did ship the bottle of prime I ordered with it.....ha



When I spoke to them today they said lights ship alone, and other items ordered ship separately from the lights. Something about the boxing for the lights has no room. Very unclear. I wanted everything in 1 box as I pay a per parcel fee at my US address (Kinnek), but they said all lights ship solo.

.


----------



## Wolff (Dec 3, 2014)

Would two 36" give me high light in a 65 gallon that's 24" deep? And can you control 2 lights with 1 controller?


----------



## The_Perrycox (Mar 19, 2015)

Wolff said:


> And can you control 2 lights with 1 controller?


I would assume you can! I'm using 1 remote for both an Ecoxotic and Sat+ Pro.


----------



## uMc (Apr 12, 2012)

pauliewoz said:


> I'm just wondering if any of the people that bought the light yesterday received a notification that it got shipped.
> 
> I still haven't received anything. Just an email confirming my order.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Same here.. i ordered the E-90 on Thursday afternoon. Did you select free shipping?


----------



## fearsome (Feb 16, 2013)

In for 2, over heating? I will just dim it to 75%.


----------



## tkblazer (Feb 20, 2010)

Man I was on the fence for a while about these, but with this price drop its a no brainer. Hopefully they have enough in stock that I get my order


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

I think I have a wonky remote. It is very unresponsive, can't hold a button down and increase or decrease for more than a couple numbers, when I hold down the moonlight button after a setting it just flips to the timer and never flashes for 5 times and sticks the setting.

Yep, moved the sensor all over, tried every possible angle with the remote and sensor...I think I got a bad remote or sensor.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

looks like the sale is over folks! Page is down!

Good! I was real tempted to pick up another one...


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

ichy said:


> I think I have a wonky remote. It is very unresponsive, can't hold a button down and increase or decrease for more than a couple numbers, when I hold down the moonlight button after a setting it just flips to the timer and never flashes for 5 times and sticks the setting.
> 
> Yep, moved the sensor all over, tried every possible angle with the remote and sensor...I think I got a bad remote or sensor.


Maybe the battery in the remote is low. I've read one person complaining that their remote was not working properly because the battery was low. 


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## frog111 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just went to the webpage , and I get an error page. Seems they are no longer available.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

pauliewoz said:


> Maybe the battery in the remote is low. I've read one person complaining that their remote was not working properly because the battery was low.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


good suggestion, but just tried three new batteries. same results. I have to push the daylight button X times before it responds, when I do get it respond I can't hold down the UP/DOWN for any length of time before flips out of the programming mode. Then if I do get it go down in value as soon as push the daylight button again to accept the setting it just flips back to the timer.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

ichy said:


> good suggestion, but just tried three new batteries. same results. I have to push the daylight button X times before it responds, when I do get it respond I can't hold down the UP/DOWN for any length of time before flips out of the programming mode. Then if I do get it go down in value as soon as push the daylight button again to accept the setting it just flips back to the timer.


I found the sensor to be annoyingly angle sensitive but not distance sensitive. So if you have the right angle it works from across the room perfectly but the wrong angle and won't work from two feet.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

just for poops and giggles, I went onto F&S live chat, and asked for the difference in the sale prices...they gave me $66 in store credit. HECK of a steal on that light at that price!

Bump:


MoreyFan said:


> I found the sensor to be annoyingly angle sensitive but not distance sensitive. So if you have the right angle it works from across the room perfectly but the wrong angle and won't work from two feet.


But even if I hold the exact same angle it wont set my daylight, it flips right back to timer. I can look into the sensor port window and it looks like the IR sensor was just soldered in at a weird angle.
I have an email into EcoXotic and I'll wait for a reply, but if no help I may crack the case and have a look at the IR sensor.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

ichy said:


> just for poops and giggles, I went onto F&S live chat, and asked for the difference in the sale prices...they gave me $66 in store credit. HECK of a steal on that light at that price!


Yeah I'm returning mine then. I just got an email responding to the request to give me the price difference and they acted confused as to what I was talking about saying they no longer carry the product. Whatever jerks.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

MoreyFan said:


> Yeah I'm returning mine then. I just got an email responding to the request to give me the price difference and they acted confused as to what I was talking about saying they no longer carry the product. Whatever jerks.


I got that email AND the chat lady kept saying that...until I made it clear I didn't want a return or another just the difference in sale prices.

She even went so far as to say she couldn't do it because "it was a special sale" and she could no longer look up the price. But she backtracked when I told her I could tell her the prices!


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

That is pathetic. I'd rather not deal with a store like that. Will go with the Current version from Amazon. Any problems with something sold by Amazon and they sort you right out with no BS.


----------



## astex (Aug 13, 2009)

Well after I nicely e-mailed them and told them about the absolute no I received on their chat line, I come home to an e-mail and voicemail letting me know I have a store credit for half the difference in the difference between when I bought and the last sale price. So while I may not adore them or the way the handled the situation, at least I have a credit to spend on more items for my new tank.


----------



## fearsome (Feb 16, 2013)

They canceled my order for 2 sucks, oh well.


----------



## tkeung (Aug 22, 2015)

Wolff said:


> Would two 36" give me high light in a 65 gallon that's 24" deep? And can you control 2 lights with 1 controller?


I have 2 and you can't daisy chain them together and just run one controller if that's what you mean. I placed my controllers next to each other and I can typically control both at the same time with the use one remote. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## uMc (Apr 12, 2012)

uMc said:


> Same here.. i ordered the E-90 on Thursday afternoon. Did you select free shipping?


Updated:
I just called them and they said will ship it out on Monday


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Can you screw mount the clock modules? The ecoxotic site states Velcro. Are there screw holes like on a power bar?

.


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

The Big Buddha said:


> Can you screw mount the clock modules? The ecoxotic site states Velcro. Are there screw holes like on a power bar?
> 
> .


There are no screw holes, the clock is very small, roughly 3.15"x1.8".


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

The Big Buddha said:


> Can you screw mount the clock modules? The ecoxotic site states Velcro. Are there screw holes like on a power bar?
> 
> .


no, the only holes in the module run lengthwise. Not sure what the intent was with them.


----------



## Amphiprion1 (Jan 17, 2016)

I also ordered one of these. Unfortunately, it sits so low that even with the 120° lenses, I get about the top 25% of the tank with almost no light--and this occurs only a couple of inches from the light. The single sources also make heavier shadows compared to my planted + 24/7. I will/want to use the light, but I *must* find a way to raise it. Anyone know of anybody that has some clear acrylic extenders for this purpose like what I see on ADA LED fixtures?


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Got charged but no follow up email 2 days later.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

You could always get someone to 3D print you some legs/brackets.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Mine are scheduled to arrive 2/26!!
Thanks for posting the sale!!!


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

my fingers are sore...I can't get mine to program with the remote for nothing!!


----------



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

I ordered a few of the same size light, so hopefully any remote/overheating issues would be clear outliers from the rest of the hardware. Still haven't heard about the order shipping out, although it was placed on the 19th. (my order of legs for the lights and fish food has already shipped though, which I placed later on that day.)


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Legs for the lights?

.


----------



## adam66 (Mar 8, 2015)

i got tracking on the 48in from the 18th but nothing on the 36in from the 19th


----------



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

The Big Buddha said:


> Legs for the lights?
> 
> .


Whatever their mounting kit is. Maybe it's a hanging one, I didn't even look. It was 75% off too.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I ordered 2 hanging kits too. I was wondering if there was something else I missed. Lol
Received confirmation that my 2x48" and 1x36" and hanging kits have all shipped.

.


----------



## steve worcester (Sep 30, 2007)

alcimedes said:


> Whatever their mounting kit is. Maybe it's a hanging one, I didn't even look. It was 75% off too.


There is an optional hanging kit available.
The "legs" are wire legs that pull in and out of the ends facilitating longer lengths than the fixture (like 60" from a 48" fixture)


----------



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

just got confirmation my lights all shipped.


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

I got a tracking number last week, but it looks like the package hasn't moved from cheektowaga, NY since last Thursday.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

mine is supposed to arrive thursday. Pretty excited about it.

I think the Finnex 24/7 and Ecoxotic combo will be pretty great for my 120g.

I'm thinking the 24/7 should cover the back 1/2, while the Ecoxotic covers the front, sound like a good plan?


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I ordered 2x48" for my 90g and 1X36" for my 65g. The 36" will be paired with a 24/7 as well that I got on that Amazon Lightning deal. I was wondering the same thing Veritas. I was wondering which should be in the front as well. I just need to figure out how to hang the finnex from the ecoxotic hanging kit.

.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Here is my latest dealings:

Dear Hobbyist,
Once again, we apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate your patience.
Your warranty has been approved and we are sending you a replacement E-Series controller at no cost.
You should be receiving your product in 7-10 business days.
We will include a return shipping label in the box. As soon as you receive your replacement product, please mail back the defective product using the providing shipping label.
Please email us if you have any further questions or concerns.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ichy said:


> Here is my latest dealings:
> 
> Dear Hobbyist,
> Once again, we apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate your patience.
> ...


errr.. how do you know it is the controller??


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> errr.. how do you know it is the controller??


I don't, I just described my problem to them and that was their response.

If it's the remote or something else, it will be round two of customer support! I'll call if I have to next time.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Got my light yesterday. 

Now I have to figure out how to use it!


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Update for Canadians who had there lights shipped to Canada. I got no where asking the questions with them on the phone, so when I filled out the survey after the purchases I asked the questions about the 12% surcharge, and about charging Canadians NY state tax when they use a NY shipping address, since I live right near the border. Paulie this might apply to you.

They stated :

Thank you for your interest in Drs Foster and Smith. We are contacting you in regards to a few concerns you have expressed with us. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused. Unfortunately, we are required by law to charge sales tax to any and all customers shipping orders to a location within the United States, despite where they are located and we, unfortunately, have no say in changing this. The 12% surcharge is for fees charged to ship internationally, customs may charge additional fees. We sincerely apologize.



So there is a good chance you will get another bill for all CDN taxes from customs. Sometimes this bill may appear months after the purchase. 

.


----------



## AquaLabAquaria (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I wanted to let you know that we are offering special pricing for all Ecoxotic E-Series lights. We personally love these lights and want to offer PlantedTank members an amazing deal. We can't go quite as low as F&S (they are losing money!), but it's pretty fair! All prices include applicable CA Sales Tax for CA customers and shipping in US.

Just to dispel any misinformation, Ecoxotic is not discontinuing these lights because of overheating. Only the smallest fixtures had heating issues, all the larger ones can handle it well.

The Ecoxotic brand will now be focused on commercial aquaculture applications instead of hobbyist equipment. Current USA will be their hobbyist brand.

We can offer the following:

18" E-45 - $140 SHIPPED
24" E-60 - $160 SHIPPED
36" E-90 - $200 SHIPPED
48" E-120 - $240 SHIPPED

Order here! https://aqualabaquaria.com/products/ecoxotic-e-series-full-spectrum-lighting

Please feel free to purchase through webstore or via PM. Thanks ya'll


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

Interesting......I'm glad to hear that my new light isn't being discontinued though!


My 48" arrived yesterday - i think might need to rig up a small riser for it - the legs sit so low - it touches the center brace.

Has anyone else experienced or solved this issue?





AquaLabAquaria said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I wanted to let you know that we are offering special pricing for all Ecoxotic E-Series lights. We personally love these lights and want to offer PlantedTank members an amazing deal. We can't go quite as low as F&S (they are losing money!), but it's pretty fair! All prices include applicable CA Sales Tax for CA customers and shipping in US.
> 
> ...


----------



## AquaLabAquaria (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes, the light fixtures do sit quite low to the top of the tank and are best suited (and marketed) for rimless tanks. However, raising them using feed or hanging will fix that issues on other styles of tanks.

We can offer custom, laser-cut acrylic legs for these lights if anyone is interested. Just PM us to discuss!

Hanging usually looks pretty snazzy, though.

Kent
Aqua Lab


----------



## eklu65 (Mar 3, 2011)

Is it possible to use narrower optics with this light? How easy would it be to remove the stock optics?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Veritas said:


> Interesting......I'm glad to hear that my new light isn't being discontinued though!
> 
> 
> My 48" arrived yesterday - i think might need to rig up a small riser for it - the legs sit so low - it touches the center brace.
> ...


Actually they are being discontinued. See the link below.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/2...426-blowout-ecoxotic-e-series-led-strips.html


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

eklu65 said:


> Is it possible to use narrower optics with this light? How easy would it be to remove the stock optics?


I am attempting this on the two lights I purchased but it will be challenging.

The existing optics are off-the-shelf slide on plastic caps. The entire light has been potted in clear epoxy so it is impossible to modify the circuit board or to remove the optics.

I have purchased 30 and 60 degree acrylic lenses and will be attempting to glue them on top of the existing 120 degree lenses.

Ideally I will be able to solvent weld new lenses onto the old ones. The backup plan is epoxy but an air gap will probably waste 10% of the light.

Reflectors would be the easiest to mount but they are very expensive in quantity.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Never mind.. see above..


----------



## eklu65 (Mar 3, 2011)

691175002 said:


> I am attempting this on the two lights I purchased but it will be challenging.
> 
> The existing optics are off-the-shelf slide on plastic caps. The entire light has been potted in clear epoxy so it is impossible to modify the circuit board or to remove the optics.
> 
> ...


Hmm. I have 60° optics waiting to be used. I am ready to pull the trigger on this light, but I'm concerned I may need a 2nd to achieve the light level I want. I could solvent weld these optics, but like you said, the air gap, along with any plastic distortions caused by stray weld-on onto the stock optics might negate any PAR advantage.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

eklu65 said:


> I could solvent weld these optics, but like you said, the air gap, along with any plastic distortions caused by stray weld-on onto the stock optics might negate any PAR advantage.


I found it kind of ironic that the high build quality made the light less adaptable. If they had skipped the epoxy a lens swap would take thirty seconds.


----------



## eklu65 (Mar 3, 2011)

691175002 said:


> I found it kind of ironic that the high build quality made the light less adaptable. If they had skipped the epoxy a lens swap would take thirty seconds.


Sigh, can't decide now between a DIY light and this light. If you can make it work, let me know.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

got my replacement controller and remote,,,,works like a charm!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ichy said:


> got my replacement controller and remote,,,,works like a charm!


cool............:smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## aquaphytophilic (Oct 21, 2012)

Can anyone provide a link on a transformer that will best power up these lights? Thanks.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I've paired my newly received E-90 with a 36" BML 10,000K on a 57 gallon 36x18x21h aquarium. The BML is set for a 3.5 hour midday burst via a mechanical timer. The BML is dimmed down to about 50 %. I'm satisfied with the setup since the E-90 was bought at such a reduced price. If I had purchased it at full price, I would have preferred another BML. But twin E-90s would have provided sufficient light as well.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

ichy said:


> got my replacement controller and remote,,,,works like a charm!


I received. My E90 and two E120's.
E90 will not let me program the daylight setting.
I had a real hard time getting one of the E120 to program M1 as well.

2 out 3 controllers not working 100%. They look great, but that ratio worries me a little. I tried all three remotes, and the one E120 works perfect with all remotes. I also had 1 finicky remote that stopped working twice, once I opened and closed the battery door it started to work again both times, and has been working since. I'm glad I checked all the remotes, as one is suspect. Guess I'll shoot them an email tomorrow.

Note: The hanging kit is meant to be mounted in the ceiling only. I have a large shelf 18" above the entire length of tanks that I can't hang from without some modification of shortening crimped hanging wires or just running new wires to hang the unit.

.


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

Anyone know if the light is being discontinued?


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

Jeff5614 said:


> Actually they are being discontinued. See the link below.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/2...426-blowout-ecoxotic-e-series-led-strips.html


ohhh. I guess I misread the post.

Funny that we've had two companies switch over to the Pot Growing Industry in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Wolff (Dec 3, 2014)

F&S must have found a few more. I just ordered 2 36" for $66 each. It's the only size they have.


----------



## alspawn (Mar 27, 2013)

*I also have an 18" shelf with a DIY solution*



The Big Buddha said:


> I received. My E90 and two E120's.
> E90 will not let me program the daylight setting.
> I had a real hard time getting one of the E120 to program M1 as well.
> 
> ...


I used an IKEA LACK shelf with some aluminum rods from LOWES and caps and also I ordered the some 4.99 light hangers from AMAZON. 

note: I had to drill two holes to line up the shelf holder to fit the 3/8" aluminum rods. The lights are now centered on the 40B.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Wolff said:


> F&S must have found a few more. I just ordered 2 36" for $66 each. It's the only size they have.


I just ordered a second one. It's the cost of three T5 light bulbs. ;-)

Luckily, I didn't have trouble setting the timer so, worth tempting fate again.

Thanks for the notification Wolf!!


----------



## Wolff (Dec 3, 2014)

hbosman said:


> Wolff said:
> 
> 
> > F&S must have found a few more. I just ordered 2 36" for $66 each. It's the only size they have.
> ...


No problem. Hopefully we get them in one piece because they're already gone.


----------

